# [PbP] Swords & Wizardry Play by Post to start up on Unseen Servant



## rredmond (Nov 11, 2019)

One of the members at the Unseen Servant PbP site is looking to start a game up if anyone is interested. Unseen Servant is forum based, and hosts PbP games in a whole slew of systems. You would have to register (and have your first two posts Moderator approved) if you wanted to play in the game. But you can look around, and check the game out without having to register or log in. The game link is at the top of the description here:
Subject: [Recruiting] In Dank Darkness Below [Swords & Wizardry Core]



			
				Golem said:
			
		

> The adventure starts in the ‘Known World’ of Mystara, specifically within the city of Specularium, seat of the Grand Duchy of Karameikos.   Little did the new Thyatian overlords know that the city itself was built upon ancient and forgotten ruins.  Lately things have begun to happen at night; strange murders and people disappearing from the streets and their homes.  The players become involved in one such escapade that captures the attention of the man assigned by the Grand Duke to look into the dark depths beneath the city.
> 
> ——
> 
> ...


----------

